# Combs and Brushes



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this info is in a lot of threads --- but I thought it would be cool to have a specific place that is easy to search.

I know the most recommended comb is the CC stagger toothed butter-comb #011 

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm

But which Brush do you all recommend for Neezers? My Brush is loosing it's tines so I want to invest in a good one for the boys.

also want to add-- that a real cheap comb that has worked for me if you don't want to invest in the #011 is the Bamboo rotating tooth comb. They do not last very long in a longer coat. But it does work through matts and causes less ouch for the boys than a regular greyhound comb. (petco, petsamrt carry them)

http://www.bamboopet.com/all_products/detail.php?ID=403384903&nID=1z1

So add your favorite combs and brushes and other tools here.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I only use the CC pin brushes. I have the one with silver pins and the one with gold pins, the new one (gold pins) is my absolute fav. It is designed to prevent static and I think it does a good job. I will probably always use these brushes and I got my first one over a year ago and still looks brand new!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is there a size or number you recommend for the brush?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For basic grooming, I wouldn't recommend the stagger tooth comb. That's primarily a dematting comb. I prefer the 005 long tooth butter comb with fine & coarse teeth.

For brushes, I really like the Chris Christensen oblong brush with 27mm pins. The basic beechnut wood brush with silver pins is excellent.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I would agree with Kimberley. Both of mine are 27mm...I have the one she is talking about as well as the new one. I love them both!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the *Chris Christensen pin brushes.* I have a *20 mm*, and just got a *27 mm* since my guys have very thick coats. I love that the ends of the pins are sanded to be smooth. Scout is very sensitive and can tell if I use a brush with non-sanded pins!

The only minor problem I've had on my 20 mm brush is that over time, some of the pins are "pushing" in. I pull them out, but it is only temporary.
Oh, and Lincoln chewed the handle (wood) when he was a puppy.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are the toos that I use for my two havanese










One brush, four combs (one with rotating tooth, the one on the right bottom) others have different lenghts from 10mm to 50mm anda vibrating double tooth brush


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What do you use the vibrating double tooth brush for?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Jerome, your dogs let you brush their teeth with a vibrating tooth brush?! I've never even heard of one for dogs, and I don't think my Tucker would be too excited about putting something "alive" in his mouth. :brushteeth: How often do you brush their teeth?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa's Mom said:


> What do you use the vibrating double tooth brush for?


Duh!!!!!! It's a toothbrush. I was thinking it was for brushing their hair!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I an brushing the teeth approximately every day and now there are saying nothing, in addition I am using everyday also Plaqueoff

http://www.plaqueoff.com/

http://www.petosan.com/?page=31&show=35


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Jane, 
You might want to call CC and tell them about your brush. I am pretty sure the brushes pins are not susposed to do that EVER. They might replace your brush...it is worth a shot. I have 2 of them and they are the best brushes ever, in my opinion!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debby- I thought the same as you! I would make a mess of a vibrating brush!

I swear by my greyhound and my CC. I do use the same rotating tooth comb as Jerome but it works best on my single coated maltese.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

EMarie said:


> Jane,
> You might want to call CC and tell them about your brush. I am pretty sure the brushes pins are not susposed to do that EVER. They might replace your brush...it is worth a shot. I have 2 of them and they are the best brushes ever, in my opinion!!


Good idea, Erin! Now if I can only remember!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Jane
I don't know if you show your dogs but they always have a vendor that is a distributor of their products and I bet they could help you!!
Erin


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

EMarie said:


> Jane
> I don't know if you show your dogs but they always have a vendor that is a distributor of their products and I bet they could help you!!
> Erin


Oh, that's another good idea! I don't show them (they are neutered), but I will probably go to the show in Santa Clara in Feb. I should take my CC brush with me and see if they can help me!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sure they will. Those people believe in the brushes just as much as we do. Infact the people who sell them down here at shows talked me into the new brush with the brass pins. They really do reduce the static. They show Keshunds and Poms and since I have the Elkhound he is always telling me what new stuff he as tried and I need. Of course and he is never wrong, but I know if I ever had a problem with any of the CC stuff he would do what he could to fix it!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, you may want to see if you can contact CC directly. Unfortunately, we rarely ever get a CC vendor in our area. We lucked out with one a couple of months ago, but it doesn't happen often. I keep bringing one of my oval brushes with me to the shows in hope of running into a CC distributor, but I haven't yet. The one time he was there, I didn't have the brush.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane said:


> I love the *Chris Christensen pin brushes.* I have a *20 mm*, and just got a *27 mm* since my guys have very thick coats.
> 
> The only minor problem I've had on my 20 mm brush is that over time, some of the pins are "pushing" in. I pull them out, but it is only temporary.
> Oh, and Lincoln chewed the handle (wood) when he was a puppy.


Jane, I have a 27" brush that has one bent pin. I have no clue how it happened, unless it just got stuck in Maddie's thick coat when I was brushing her. I took it with me to the Stockton show, but the vendor wasn't there. I do love the brush though. The 27" gets right down to the skin, which isn't easy with Maddie's coat. I'm sure it helps alot with Lincoln too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Oh, that's another good idea! I don't show them (they are neutered), but I will probably go to the show in Santa Clara in Feb. I should take my CC brush with me and see if they can help me!


They did help with mine. (I called them directly and mailed it back. I had to pay for the postage but it was cheaper than buying a new one)


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys don't normally have a CC distributer...WOW one good reason for living in the south I guess. I am sorry about that, they can be the most helpful people sometime!! Jane I hope you get a new brush or yours fixed soon!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> The 27" gets right down to the skin, which isn't easy with Maddie's coat. I'm sure it helps alot with Lincoln too.


It really does! The first time I brushed Lincoln with it, twice as much hair came out as usual. I was worried that maybe there was a problem, but the only problem was that my other brush wasn't getting all the dead hair out of my poofy boy!

Thanks Kimberly and Sally for the tip to contact CC directly. Sally, did you need to have your receipt or anything? I'm sure mine is long gone!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> It really does! The first time I brushed Lincoln with it, twice as much hair came out as usual. I was worried that maybe there was a problem, but the only problem was that my other brush wasn't getting all the dead hair out of my poofy boy!
> 
> Thanks Kimberly and Sally for the tip to contact CC directly. Sally, did you need to have your receipt or anything? I'm sure mine is long gone!


No but told them I had charged it a could probably get a copy from my credit card company if they needed one


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just broke down and bought the comb and brush from CC. I am hoping it will make my grooming time a lot shorter and more effective.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought the two combs recommended, also, and I can't believe how much better the buttercomb works in combing Tucker! I'm just plain amazed--who would have thought there could be such a difference in results with a _comb!!_ Grooming goes much faster and easier!

In a month or two I hope to be able to buy a brush. I can't remember if there was someplace else to check with on brushes or not...anyone reading this have a recommendation? I know there has been some dissatisfaction with the customer service of CC.

Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheri, which butter comb did you get? I admit that I was doubtful at first, but that longtooth butter comb doesn't leave my house because it is so amazing! 

To answer your question, my favorite brush is the oblong 27mm pin brush from CC. I think there is only one person that has posted publicly about their problems with CC's customer service and that was many years ago when the company was new. The rest of us have had great products and easy dealings with their CS when needed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly,
I got the Buttercomb 005, and the Stagger-toothed Buttercomb 011.

Don't the 27mm oblong pin brushes come in two or three different metals? Like, brass or nickel? Which do you like? I think one of them is supposed to cause less static?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just use the basic beechwood handle & basic pins. It is wonderful by itself and I am completely satisfied with it (and have bought two more to keep in my tack bag and my motorhome). I recently tried a brass pin version and it is nicer, but I wouldn't have known there was anything better for the show ring if I had just stuck to my beechwood version - and am planning too for now. I rarely use a brush in the show ring anyway.

For basic grooming, I don't think you'd need anything beyond the basic beechwood.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I just use the basic beechwood handle & basic pins. It is wonderful by itself and I am completely satisfied with it (and have bought two more to keep in my tack bag and my motorhome). I recently tried a brass pin version and it is nicer, but I wouldn't have known there was anything better for the show ring if I had just stuck to my beechwood version - and am planning too for now. I rarely use a brush in the show ring anyway.
> 
> For basic grooming, I don't think you'd need anything beyond the basic beechwood.


Thanks, that helps!! They are way too expensive to experiment with!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree. I'll probably never buy a brush beyond the beechwood oblong. It's wonderful in its own right.

And, for static, you can keep a small misting bottle nearby with some diluted Coat Handler Conditioner. I haven't had to deal with static often, but when we traveled through some of the drier states late fall, that came in handy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, I already have the diluted Coat Handlers Conditioner at my grooming table. (I learned about that from you guys, too!  ) I have also found that for static I need something more when in Idaho, or in the winter here with the fireplace going full blast. I've been using Silk Spirits Liquid Silk Protein by Chris Christensen for that, and it seems to do pretty well. At least it helps and smells nice.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I also broke down and got the CC stagger-tooth buttercomb and the 27mm beechnut wooden oblong pin brush. I appreciate the breeders on the forum sharing their secrets with us. THANK YOU*


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

im planning on ordering a new brush for kodak....what CC brush should i get? he has a cotton coat...the 27 fusion brass pin brush or the 27 gold series pin brush? the brass one is $55 and the gold is only $38...if the brass is better i rather spend the extra money...any advice?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> I just broke down and bought the comb and brush from CC. I am hoping it will make my grooming time a lot shorter and more effective.


Ivy - let me know if you discover the secret to getting Gryff to endure/appreciate/not fight through combing and brushing. I used the stagger tooth comb on Lola's mats today, and while it was a dream, she is really freaked out by the comb. Treats did not help. I was able to use it to some benefit, but not enough.

I have been resorting to putting a smear of cream cheese on the table so she will focus on that long enough for me to work through one side, then the other. I'd like to be able to get her to lie down and take it like a man. Rather than just freak out and bite at and chew on the combs and brushes. :brick:

Let me know!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Katie, you shouldn't need the brass nor gold pins. I show my dogs, have multiple champions that I've finished, and love the brush that they call "Standard" in oblong shape with the 27mm pins. 








As far as I am concerned, this brush is superior to all the other brushes I've tried (besides the CC brass and I'm not willing to fork out the money for that one with the standard beechwood being so great).

The standard oblong with 27mm pins is $26.00.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

ok ill order that one! thanks! there are soooo many brushes and combs to choose from!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

*Sonia Kashuk Tools Bristle Hair Brush*

I just read a review in the Good Housekeeping magazine about a brush that is a knock-off of the very expensive ($150) mason pearson nylon and boar bristle brush. The brush is called the Kashuk Tools Bristle Hair Brush. It has nylon pins that are surrounded by clumps of shorter boar bristles on a rubber cushion. Target sells it for $15. One of the reviews says they use it on their Bearded Collie. I bought one today thinking I would get it for myself, but then I used it on Salsa and I liked it. It seemed to work gently through small tangles she got after a playdate at the dog park and really made her coat look smooth and pretty. Has anyone heard of this brush and is there a reason I should not use it on her?

Here is a link to the target site:

http://www.target.com/Kashuk-Tools-...4124/191-9839766-4625151?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

With Salsa's hair, you could probably get away with any brush. That girl has one of the nicest, most durable coats I've seen!

My two biggest concerns with brushes are coat breakage and sharp pins that scratch the skin. If you don't feel like either of those are problems for Salsa, you should be fine! Do the pins get all the way through her coat to the skin? You might want to go over her with a comb after the brush just to make sure you aren't missing anything.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, the nylon pins go all the way to the skin. They feel slightly more scratchy than the cc pin brush, but still gentle. I tried it on my head for comparison. I felt like it was more effective at getting tangles and loose hair out than the cc brush, probably because there are the two different brush textures with the pins and boar bristles combined. What I'm hoping is that I can do more brushing (which she doesn't mind as much) and less combing. I'll keep using it this week to see if I like it more. If not I'll wash it and use it for myself.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How do you decide on the size of a comb, spacing, and whatever you need to know for a Havanese?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I just broke down and bought the 005 Butter comb, and the 011 Staggered Tooth Buttercomb. SOMEONE please tell me I won't regret my $75 purchase!! Holy cow....I can't believe I just did that. But Miley is getting matts again, and I don't want to have to get her hair cut short...again. 
If she lives to be 15 years old, that's only $5 per year.
And it might save me a couple grooming appointments.
Now I can't wait to get them...I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm really glad that I invested in those combs. They are terribly expensive, but I was surprised at how much easier they've made grooming!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Sheri! Makes me feel a little better...
Which ones do you have?
I still want the 27mm oblong brush, but couldn't spring for them all at once.
I guess if these are worth their weight in gold, I can order the oblong brush in a few months...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Renee,
Those are the same ones that Kimberly and Jane recommended, and are the same ones I bought. After several more months I bought the 27mm oblong brush that Kimberly also recommended, and have really like that one too. Tucker is in full coat, and the extra length of the bristles really makes a difference in brushing him out.


----------

